# Giro G10 2010 large is a tough find.



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

*Can't decide. Giro G9 or G10 / red or black?*

So I can get my hands on either the Giro G9 and G10. From reading the specs the only difference between the two is the G10 has more ventilating options. BUT with the G9 I can get it in red!!

Opinions? Experience? Thanx


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Edit: Went with a Smith Maze instead


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Besides the difference in ventilation, another difference is the fairly large "Giro" logo front and centre on the G9. On the G10, the front is plain and for me, I thought it looked a bit sleeker. Although now that I think about, the Giro logo may have just been a glued on so you maybe able to remove it. Just something to think about...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, pretty much the only signifcant difference is the venting options. On the G9, there are removable inserts. On the G10, there are sliding vents. That gives you more options on the mountain. If it's cold then warms up, slide 'em open. If it's warm then gets cold, slide 'em closed.

Me, I'm just a heat furnace anyway, so I got the G9 to save money and the first thing I did was just toss the vent inserts so they're wide open all the time.


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

I have the G9 here, took out the side vents but left the top in. Only time I missed not being able close up the top was the few times I took spills in deep snow, got some snow in the holes and it melted into my hair, then froze..wasnt the worst thing ever, just something to think about.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

got the G9 in black for $85!


----------

